# Racked a few Donkeys last nite.



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Biggest fish went close to 6lbs.
1/2oz Tandem StrikeKing Chart. blade Spinnerbait in 1-2' of water.
Almost threw my partner out of the boat setting the hooks on these aggressive bass.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Niceeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im jealous. Nice fish:B


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

holy crap. id kill to have a good day like that


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow! Who needs Florida when you can catch bass like that in Ohio. Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice work love them blow ups in shallow water.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice hogs indeed


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

sweet, very nice fish, great pics


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Cooler air temps= cooler water temps= ITS ON! 
I thought I knew where that was until the last picture.... Keep that honey hole a secret.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

and to think that Shakedown declined the offer to be my photographer last nite!! 



kmb411 said:


> Keep that honey hole a secret.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Those are amazing!

Pads, huh?....not too many places in Central Ohio with pads.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job those kind of fish are hard to come by this time of year. All ya, im jealous of course.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

OMG!!!
I wanta be your partner!!!


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyymmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Dont get much better than that. Congrats!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow!!! Nice fish!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very impressive!!!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Any weights on those NICE fish??????????????


----------



## just fishin (Jan 5, 2006)

WOW nice fish


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

wow.. congrats on those 2 monsters


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice hogs there..... Just close to 6 lbs? I'd be checking that scale..... With those it doesn't matter..... Very nice!!

GarryS


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice Bass! Way to go!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Sweet! Nice fish.


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

very impressive to say the least


----------



## OSU Outdoorsman (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow definately a good night out


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Stop playing in the nursery son!

You know im kidding, those are some nice buckets buddy. How did i know you'd be using a spinnerbait?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Basskisser1 said:


> OMG!!!
> I wanta be your partner!!!


Sounds like you have an offer on a hot date NewBreed!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Mr basskisser would throw a buzzbait at me if I thought that! 

They are both friends of mine but they wont fish with me this year 



ErieAngler said:


> Sounds like you have an offer on a hot date NewBreed!!


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Sorry Mitch.................we just needed a rain check..
We really want to go


----------



## Woodyranger619 (Mar 30, 2010)

I know where you caught those!!!! MUUUUAAAHHHAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Woodyranger619 said:


> I know where you caught those!!!! MUUUUAAAHHHAAAAA!!!!!


old thread........


----------

